# Things that hurt more than childbirth...



## Racheldigger

Yes, there are some, and this seems to be the place to collect them, just to reassure the anxious. A workmate of mine who had experienced both childbirth and knee ligament surgery said that the surgery was worse, and I can now confirm that I would rather have another forceps delivery with episiotomy than get another tooth capped (it's been nearly four weeks and I'm still taking the LO's ibuprofen liquid at four o'clock in the morning because I can't wait for the tablets to work their way through my system... the stitches healed in a fortnight!).


----------



## mrsthomas623

I would love to hear from someone who has had kidney stones and given birth, and hear which they think was worst. DH gets kidney stones and swears they must be worse than labor and birth.


----------



## Samantha675

Kidney stones were way worse. I had bad contractions as well, they lasted about 5 minutes each with about 30 seconds in between. The stones were worse.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Samantha675 said:


> Kidney stones were way worse. I had bad contractions as well, they lasted about 5 minutes each with about 30 seconds in between. The stones were worse.

Good to know... but do I have to tell DH?? :brat::brat::brat:

I just always thought he was a big wuss. :haha:


----------



## Samantha675

mrsthomas623 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> Kidney stones were way worse. I had bad contractions as well, they lasted about 5 minutes each with about 30 seconds in between. The stones were worse.
> 
> Good to know... but do I have to tell DH?? :brat::brat::brat:
> 
> I just always thought he was a big wuss. :haha:Click to expand...

Nawwww!

This is how I've described my kidney stones: imagine if you will a Rambo like knife, heated to red hot then jabbed in your side and twisted round and round. I couldn't walk, I kept vomiting, and there was no end to the pain, it just kept coming till the most wonderful shot of Demerol was administered. 

So while my 5 minute long contractions were bad, at least there was a break to them. And I could move through the pain. 

You can still tell him he's a wuss, it'll be our little secret. ;)


----------



## x__amour

For me the pain from my back muscles that I ripped after delivery was FAR worse than anything I have ever felt in my entire life! 
The contractions and emergency c-section couldn't even compare! :cry:


----------



## chuck

Getting your chest tattooed.

WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.


----------



## luvmyfam

I had a kidney infection. I don't know if was worse but I had a kidney infection. Probably tok a close second! And one rule to this one should be that you can't answer unless you got through the transition stage and pushing with NO pain relief! :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Oops said that twice:wacko:


----------



## gills8752

I think stepping on a plug is the worst pain ever - much worse than childbirth....:rofl:

Nah, The only thing I've had/recovered from is an emergency appendectomy and i'd says the pain is on par with childbirth.


----------



## cait

my sister put her back out twice and swears that was worse than either of her two births (one emcs and one natural)


----------



## kate1984

I've been run over by a car that hurt loads more than childbirth!


----------



## fidget

i didn't have any pain relief and managed fine, but having tattoos along my ribs having a surface piercing over my hipbones both almost made me pass out and throw up :haha:


----------



## Eternal

Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!


----------



## nadinek

broke my foot real bad...way worse than childbirth even without pain relief!!


----------



## nfo1976

Eternal said:


> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!

yep-this,and this is my 9th baby:)


----------



## mummymunch

When i was in really early labour i said contractions were like stubbing your toe, it really hurts for a while, but when the pain goes away you think oh what was that all about! i soon took that back! I get a really bad back sometimes, it really twinges and tenses up, alongside my pelvis, i think thats more uncomfortable than labour/childbirth


----------



## Sini

I wish I could ask if something was worse than giving birth but ive been "lucky" to avoid hospitals and serious injuries etc. Worst Ive experienced is tooth ache and UTIs :(


----------



## chuck

Having your tonsils out...recovering from that (I was 18 when I hd it done) far worse!

Torn rotator cuff hurt more.

Loads of stuff is worse pain wise, but nothing is more intense.


----------



## pinklizzy

Kidney stone hurt a lot more, I passed out after deciding to go to work with them.


----------



## Allyballybee

Eternal said:


> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!

Yep def agree with this! Worse pain ever had! Worse than breaking my arm, tearing the ligaments in my ankle and getting my kidney removed! :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

i can't really think of anything worse to be honest because it just feels sooo different to everything lol!
i would go as far as to say i've had period pain worse... because my contractions were all in my back so i never really felt anything in my pelvis. :shrug: 

i have had a chunk of glass stuck in my food and THAT hurt :haha:


----------



## Courtcourt

breaking bones hurt me more than child birth, and from working in the ER- I can almost say 100% that some stones are worse than childbirth. I have seen grown men throw themselves on the floor in agony. I actually had one man try to wrap around my leg, I hate to [email protected] him, but damn.


----------



## sequeena

Weeing after birth when you have stitches :haha:


----------



## Wind

Having a perforated stomach ulcer hurt far worse than childbirth.


----------



## mrsthomas623

sequeena said:


> Weeing after birth when you have stitches :haha:

Yes!!!!!!! Owww!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have to say for me getting a spinal tap hurt worse than labor. I felt like I had been beat with a baseball bat. Kidney stones hurt way more than labor. Some tooth pain hurts more. I have really bad knees and have to get them both replaced and I really think that the pain I live with everyday is 1,000x's worse than labor.


----------



## Rmar

My bad leg cramps were worse than childbirth. I'm so afraid of tensing my leg muscles just in case I ever have a leg cramp. I've pretty much forgotten the pain of giving birth but I will never forget the leg cramps.


----------



## Rebaby

I recently had both a fungal and bacterial infection in my ear and at the time i actually said to OH "I would rather give birth 10 x over than have this pain in my ear" I wanted to rip my own head off to get away from the pain, i was just rocking backwards and forwards on the bed, holding my ear and crying.

I also think being sutured after birth was a million times more painful than the actual labour and birth itself.


----------



## Nickij

Ummmm recovering from Childbirth was far more painful for me than actual labour, also severe toothache.

But I don't know if thats because this was prolonged pain, with not knowing when I was going to feel better.

With a labour you know the end is in sight and you are going to get a beautiful baby from all the pain. I think that really helps with the pain threshold. (I only had gas and air.)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Gross i kno but having piles "banded" is far worse than labour and birth, That was the worst experience ive ever had and it never even worked!!!! :grr:

Warning ladies ....if your unlucky enough to get piles from pregnancy .... DONT get them banded!!!!!


----------



## Blah11

I also say kidney stones. I say it was on par with a back to back labour so I assume it would be worse than 'normal' childbirth.


----------



## Snowball

Take That splitting up :cry:


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've had really bad ear infections and i would have rather ripped my ear off. Like another op said i just sat on my bed and rocked and held my ear whilst sobbing uncontrolably. 

And, whats worse than labour pains - period pain! Seriously in my teens i would pass out, vomit, get the runs and really really suffered with the most awful period pains ever. When in labour with my DS it felt just like my usual period pains.


----------



## babyhopesxx

Snowball said:


> Take That splitting up :cry:

LMAO :haha:


----------



## Maman

ovarian cyst rupture was sorse than contractions. im not sure anythign was worse than the epidural running out mid section, BUT that was momentary where as the pain from ym ovarian cyst rupture was months. so maybe the cyst rupture was worse length vs severity lol

having all my crocodile teeth removed is on a par with a section.


----------



## Rmar

Getting braces on my teeth was far worse than childbirth. A week of not being able to sleep because of the pain.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Snowball said:


> Take That splitting up :cry:

I agree with this, It's the ONLY thing worse than labour!!!! :haha:

But no, really lol.. I'm guessing the answer to this question would be different for everyone tho, I've had 4 VERY easy labours, I was even having a reletively normal conversation while my last LO was crowning with nothing but water for pain relief, so to me, there are quite a few things that hurt more than MY labours!

I would opt to give birth 5 times in a row over dislocating my knee and having it put back in again!! THAT was pain!!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Blah11 said:


> I also say kidney stones. I say it was on par with a back to back labour so I assume it would be worse than 'normal' childbirth.

AHA! Nolan was back to back and stuck for 3 hours, so I will NOT give DH the credit. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## armywifeTTC1

Maman said:


> ovarian cyst rupture was sorse than contractions. im not sure anythign was worse than the epidural running out mid section, BUT that was momentary where as the pain from ym ovarian cyst rupture was months. so maybe the cyst rupture was worse length vs severity lol
> 
> having all my crocodile teeth removed is on a par with a section.

I was wondering how ovarian cysts compared. I had a golf ball sized cyst that caused me worlds of pain for months: guts felt like they'd been run over by a truck. It had me involuntarily convulsing & crying at night in bed.

Plus the resulting recovery from the surgery was no picnic either. So I'm wondering how my labor will compare. I'm no stranger to abdominal pain.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Getting crushed by a horse and fracturing your pelvis in 4 places has gotta be up there!......did get a helicopter ride out of it though!


----------



## kelzyboo

Tooth ache, Burst ear drum and getting out of bed for the first time after a c-section! xx


----------



## katieandfras

Gallstone attacks - I ve had about 30 in total (gallbladders gone now so def no more!)

Feels like being stabbed and having a heart attack all at the same time!!


----------



## Soos

intercostal neuralgia!! it is so bad i was almost losing my mind. everything spins, you see dark spots and bright flashes and only thing you want to do it to DIE straight away! and i have a very high pain tolerance. 
at least contractions stop and give you even tiny breaks. neuralgia messes with you, drives you insane and i personally think that my 1 january 2010 London, UK neuralgia 'moment' was the worst pain i've ever experienced. it all started in a bus on the way to downtown, we were going to watch fireworks. of course we had to stop and go back, but i had to wait 30 minutes for the next bus and that cold chilly wind was not helping at all!. seriously, felt like a horrible dream!
on the other hand bad diarrhea pains always remind me of labor. hate them.


----------



## _Vicky_

Oo mastitis abcesses resulting in surgery with open wound dressings every day A MILLION times more painful than delivering twins!!!


----------



## happygal

Eternal said:


> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!

thats what i was going to say! i would much rather go through labour than a gallstone attack x


----------



## Eternal

my last lot of gallstone attacks were in this pregnancy and ended up with pancreatitis and having surgery at 17 weeks pregnant with twins!

The pain of those gallstones, with no pain releif was so so much worse then my labour! I totally feel i can cope with pain a lot better now, things like my SPD are more manageable, so hoping that will apply to labour too. i didnt cope the best, i am looking forward to it, but took me a long time to stop panicing and let my body do what it needed.


----------



## pola17

mrsthomas623 said:


> I would love to hear from someone who has had kidney stones and given birth, and hear which they think was worst. DH gets kidney stones and swears they must be worse than labor and birth.

had kidney stones before, however never had a baby my own!! Im trying tho! hope by next year I can compare! But lemme tell ya, than in my life I havent felt worst pain than kidney stones! :haha:


----------



## chele

Hmmm toughie.

I had gall stones and one particular attack, if someone had given me a gun, I would have shot myself. At least you get a break, albeit brief with contractions but gall stone attacks would last for hours and have me crying on the floor


----------



## bananaboat

I can't compare to labor yet, but my doctor promised that it will be a piece of cake compared to my gallstone attacks. I can't imagine there is anything more painful!


----------



## JakesMummy

Falling 30 foot through a roof and landing on concrete! Needless to say, I was temporarily knocked out, but broke my jaw and arm - the jaw was AGONY!


----------



## Sarahkka

It's a little bit of comparing apples to oranges, because they were very different kinds of pain, but I would still rank reconstructive knee surgery as far more unpleasant than back labour.
And to whomever said that you can't answer if your birth wasn't drug-free, puh-leese. Epidurals do not block all sensation. Not even close. They make you more comfortable through most of your labour, but the pushing and delivery stage? Barely takes the edge off.


----------



## Blah11

I dont think you can compare a natural birth with one with an epidural though :shrug: the one without anaesthetic is obviously going to be quite a bit more painful.


----------



## Quackquack99

my contractions were the worse pain i have ever felt. worse than kidney stones. Heck cut me open again and i can handle that easily without pain relief but just not the contractions


----------



## cabbagebaby

pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Seity

I had a kidney stone and they kept telling me it was worse than labor, but they lied. They were about on par. Different types of pains, either way I wanted the drugs and I wanted them yesterday for both!


----------



## aliss

My abdominal muscle tore in labour and yeah......... that was worse than contractions. And then that + contractions = bad mojo. Really sucked.


----------



## JakesMummy

OUCH Aliss!!1


----------



## HappiestMom

not had mine yet but my mom had period pains/ovulation pains way worse than contractions...Im hoping to follow in her footsteps lol....I have PCOS and have dealt with horrid cramps and cysts rupturing since I started my periods when I was around 10 years old!! so Im hoping maybe that was her deal too and labor wont be as horrid for me..I also have a pretty high pain tolerance..


----------



## sparklyjubbly

As so many have said, it's a very different kind of pain so kinda hard to compare BUT i have to say, my eardrum burst alongside a severe infection back a good few years ago and it was sheer agony for days - crying, body rocking wanting to die agony. Whereas my (almost natural, just a touch of gas and air inthe last 20mins) labour, although very painful, it was like a means to an end... i almost got a buzz from the contractions :wacko: and they were very workable to breathe through, i felt strong and like my body knew what it was doing, i could see an end and when the baby came it was amazing. With my ear, i felt helpless, petrified and in shocking constant pain with no relief and no sight of an end.


----------



## Sarahkka

Blah11 said:


> I dont think you can compare a natural birth with one with an epidural though :shrug: the one without anaesthetic is obviously going to be quite a bit more painful.

No, you can't compare them because no two individuals are going to have the same pain threshold. And no the one without anaesthetic is NOT obviously going to be more painful.
I know plenty of women who have said that their drug-free births were intense, but not painful. I've met one such woman who said that she experienced an orgasm during delivery, and no pain.
I had epidurals for both of my back labours and still had very very intense deliveries. Many women I know who have had similar labours have shared that same sentiment: if the epidural was doing something at the end, you could have fooled me.
It is very much based on the individual's experience.
That's why I don't think it's appropriate to suggest that those of us who have had pain meds during birth don't have anything to add to this discussion. That's unfair, inaccurate, and pretty far from the inclusive spirit that BnB tries to foster.


----------



## Eternal

I already added my gallstones were worse. 

But will add that any pain is pain, and like all pain we want to avoid it and be out of it, so at no point does the pain get written off because you have experienced worse. 

But learning to stay calm and relaxed really helps, if you tense up and panic its a far worse expeirence than if you just go with it. Those who have experienced worse pain and more likely to be able to go with it and not panic quite as much, but its all very indivdual. No two experiences will be the same.


----------



## cherryglitter

Sarahkka said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think you can compare a natural birth with one with an epidural though :shrug: the one without anaesthetic is obviously going to be quite a bit more painful.
> 
> *No, you can't compare them because no two individuals are going to have the same pain threshold. And no the one without anaesthetic is NOT obviously going to be more painful.*
> I know plenty of women who have said that their drug-free births were intense, but not painful. I've met one such woman who said that she experienced an orgasm during delivery, and no pain.
> I had epidurals for both of my back labours and still had very very intense deliveries. Many women I know who have had similar labours have shared that same sentiment: if the epidural was doing something at the end, you could have fooled me.
> It is very much based on the individual's experience.
> That's why I don't think it's appropriate to suggest that those of us who have had pain meds during birth don't have anything to add to this discussion. That's unfair, inaccurate, and pretty far from the inclusive spirit that BnB tries to foster.Click to expand...

I have laboured and gave birth with an epidural. By the time I actually got to pushing though the epidural had worn off. Which is what they want ideally. I found it painful. Obviously I can't compare yet as i've not had a natural birth. But I do think it all depends on your pain threshold and not whether you've had relief or not.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Gallstones are way worse than childbirth, i agree! What's worse than having gallstones in your gallbladder?... Gallstones in your bile duct. 

After i got my Cholecystectomy i was still having GB attacks but they got even worse. Lasting up to 10 hours every time I ate ANYTHING, fattening or not (even watermelon!). Writhing on the floor, screaming, crying, and sometimes even throwing up. I was in the ER 4 times so they finally prescribed me Oxycodone for the pain. They just kept giving me blood work to check for pancreas/liver abnormalities until finally sending me in for an ERCP scan. When they removed the stone in my bile duct i can now happily say i am pain free with no side effects of gallbladder removal. Was definitely the worst pain i have ever experienced though.


----------



## Blah11

I honestly found the pushing part of labour not painful. It wasnt comfortable but it wasnt painful.. more like relief. Its the contractions that are the killer.


----------



## Eternal

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Gallstones are way worse than childbirth, i agree! What's worse than having gallstones in your gallbladder?... Gallstones in your bile duct.
> 
> After i got my Cholecystectomy i was still having GB attacks but they got even worse. Lasting up to 10 hours every time I ate ANYTHING, fattening or not (even watermelon!). Writhing on the floor, screaming, crying, and sometimes even throwing up. I was in the ER 4 times so they finally prescribed me Oxycodone for the pain. They just kept giving me blood work to check for pancreas/liver abnormalities until finally sending me in for an ERCP scan. When they removed the stone in my bile duct i can now happily say i am pain free with no side effects of gallbladder removal. Was definitely the worst pain i have ever experienced though.

I had that too, my first attacks were in pregnancy with my son, had one attack a week after he was born and it was worse then my labour with him even though the gallstone attack only lasted a few hours.

However, when i was 16 weeks pregnant this time, i had attacks, days and days of pain, like you stuck in bile duct, and then pancreatitis, and due to being pregnant and with twins they wouldnt give me much for the pain, some days i would then another doctor would come and say its not safe and id have nothing. It was terrible. Ended up having surgery at 17 weeks pregnant. :wacko:

I cant beleieve i managed to live through that amount of pain, and it really was the worse thing imgainable. But i did and im looking forward to the birth of the twins lol!


----------



## lozzy21

CRAMP!

The cramp i had in my leg in labor hurt way more than contractions did.


----------



## Snowball

lozzy21 said:


> CRAMP!
> 
> The *crap* i had in my leg in labor hurt way more than contractions did.

:haha:


----------



## Blah11

:rofl:


cramp sucks, i get it every single night :roll:


----------



## Fergie

Having root treatment on my tooth and then getting an abscess is WAAAYYYY worse than childbirth. So is an acute pancreatic attack. I'd pick childbirth over them any day :D.


----------



## Tanni_Pants

Snowball said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> CRAMP!
> 
> The *crap* i had in my leg in labor hurt way more than contractions did.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah :rofl:


I'm that easily amused...


----------



## JakesMummy

Ph forgot about tooth abscesses!! Yuck so painful!

I had both natural and epidural. I found the natural better as I felt more in control and after riding out the contractions for hours, they didn't feel painful in the end, just my back was killing due to her being back to back! 

Maybe I found the first labour hard and painful as I didn't know what to expect, tensed up and felt more pain iykwim?


----------



## x-amy-x

tearing a ligament... eugh nearly threw up with the pain... rather do labour 10x over than do that again


----------



## truthbtold

A toothache hurts worse the constant throbbing that can travel all the way up to your ear


----------



## mummy2be...

Ear infection and ovary cysts bursting (I have pcos)


----------



## lozzy21

Snowball said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> CRAMP!
> 
> The *crap* i had in my leg in labor hurt way more than contractions did.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:It would be you that picked up on it but yes, trying to have a shit with piles hurt more than labour did too lol


----------



## JD'2

x-amy-x said:


> tearing a ligament... eugh nearly threw up with the pain... rather do labour 10x over than do that again

thats reasurring partially torn 2 ligaments in right knee and then in constant pain for a year with no painkillers ( was percribed 5 differet ones) touching it

thanks


----------



## AFC84

chuck said:


> Getting your chest tattooed.
> 
> WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.

Not a chance IMO! I'm pretty heavily tattooed and no tattoo has come close to labour pains for me. 



x-amy-x said:


> tearing a ligament... eugh nearly threw up with the pain... rather do labour 10x over than do that again

Luckily (?!) I was reeeeally drunk when I tore a ligament in my knee, but I still remember it as being far worse than breaking a bone. I didn't get it properly diagnosed for close to 2hrs by which time I'd done lots more damage and torn cartilage too, lots of pain but labour still sticks in my mind as being worse.

The surgery/recovery [ACL graft/reconstruction and cartilage repair] was really painful, but at the risk of sounding like a broken record...labour was still worse. 

I had a spinal block and forcep delivery at the end so didn't feel the pushing stage, just going on [back to back] contractions.

Meh, I don't know...some people have much easier labours than others and different types of pain hurt different people :shrug:


----------



## chuck

AFC84 said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> Getting your chest tattooed.
> 
> WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.
> 
> Not a chance IMO! I'm pretty heavily tattooed and no tattoo has come close to labour pains for me.Click to expand...

LOL there is NO way I'd get my chest tattooed again i you could wipe it clean...I'd do my second labour again in an instant!


LOL I love this thread, you'd wonder what all the fuss is about with labour/birth if theres so much other stuff that is more painful!


----------



## dacosta

wow i wish my first labour had been as easy as some of these comparisons!

everyones experience is different and everyones pain thresholds are different; with my first i 'left my body' during the pain it was so intense. horrible horrible experience that i wouldnt wish on anyone.


----------



## Natsku

Hydronephrosis was more painful than childbirth. Hydronephrosis and appendicitus at the same time - definitely more painful than childbirth!


----------



## Eve

Kidney stones were WAYYYYY worse than labor. 
Emergency c-section bring put under instead of pain medication and waking up to that raw ripped open searing pain though was worse than kidney stones. I couldn't move without crying for weeks...


----------



## clairelou44

Ive never been through anything as painful as labour and really hope I never have to!


----------



## Louise N

You guys must have had easy labours that's all i'll say! Or I want the drugs you had with my next birth!!

I suffer with inflammatory bowel (colitis) which causes very bad pain sometimes and I broke a bone completely in two as a teenager and although that felt like my arm was being twisted and held in a furness it couldn't compare with my daughters birth! A high risk induction that was back to back! I must be mad to do it again :dohh:


----------



## DaisyBee

My labor between when they broke my water and before my epidural was the worst pain i have ever felt. I was induced with pitocin which they upped every 15 minutes all morning and by early afternoon was when they broke my water.

I've had breast reduction surgery, surgery to alter my inner nose structure and scrape my sinus. Menstual Cramps so bad that I can't walk until after some pain relief. I've missed days of school and work with cramps... Yet labor was worse. I couldn't function, couldn't breath, was shaking so bad I couldn't get out of bed as my legs didn't work. I didn't really have a break between contractions after water broke... They were right on top of each other.

So people's pain thresholds must be different for different things or peoples labor must all be different.

Though I will say.... Pain with labor is the most rewarding type of pain and totally worth it. All the other pains mentioned .... Don't think any of them are!


----------



## Eternal

Louise N said:


> You guys must have had easy labours that's all i'll say! Or I want the drugs you had with my next birth!!
> 
> I suffer with inflammatory bowel which causes very bad pain sometimes and I broke a bone completely in two as a teenager and although that felt like my arm was being twisted and held in a furness it couldn't compare with my daughters birth! Altho I didn't find out until I accessed my notes months later that she was back to back!!
> I must be mad to do it again :dohh:

No i didnt have a easy labour, i also had back to back, 2 weeks of slow labour, and many other complications. But gallstones and pancreatitis are worse, and there are plenty of people who will agree. 

I have IBS, broken several bones too, have had several operations, the pain was bad but your right it didnt compare to child birth at all. My sons birth was far worse. But gallstones really are a whole new league and gallstones and pancreatitis without any pain releif (due to pregnancy) is 100x worse than child birth.


----------



## whirlwind

I have not given birth yet, but acute appendicitis/emergency appendectomy at 23 weeks pregnant was the worst pain I have experienced. During my recovery the labor/delivery nurses who would come to my room to check Baby's heartrate with the doppler would joke that labor pains would seem easy compared to the pain of appendicitis. We'll see! I also went through my recovery and healing without taking pain meds out of concern for LO. That sucked but I was willing if it was better for him.

As others have said though, there are different kinds of pain. Sitting crouched in the emergency room with a nearly burst appendix, waiting for an hour before I was seen was a horrible kind of pain - bewildering, unrelenting, wondering what was wrong with me and how would they be able to fix this. It was a strangely helpless feeling.
With childbirth, at least you know why you are hurting, and that the reward for all your effort is a sweet little baby :baby:


----------



## mollieplayer

I haven't given birth yet so take this with a grain of salt. . . but personally the worst thing I can imagine going through is constant severe dry-heaving unstoppable nausea... if its worse than that, i don't think i can get pregnant again...


----------



## Natsku

whirlwind said:


> I have not given birth yet, but acute appendicitis/emergency appendectomy at 23 weeks pregnant was the worst pain I have experienced. During my recovery the labor/delivery nurses who would come to my room to check Baby's heartrate with the doppler would joke that labor pains would seem easy compared to the pain of appendicitis. We'll see! I also went through my recovery and healing without taking pain meds out of concern for LO. That sucked but I was willing if it was better for him.
> 
> As others have said though, there are different kinds of pain. Sitting crouched in the emergency room with a nearly burst appendix, waiting for an hour before I was seen was a horrible kind of pain - bewildering, unrelenting, wondering what was wrong with me and how would they be able to fix this. It was a strangely helpless feeling.
> With childbirth, at least you know why you are hurting, and that the reward for all your effort is a sweet little baby :baby:

Unless you're incredibly unlucky with your labour then I'd say the pains will feel like nothing compared to the appendix pain! Well done you for managing without pain meds! I couldn't, I took everything they would give me and begged for more (but I was waiting 2 weeks before they realised my appendix was inflammed, by the time they took it out the cell walls were already breaking down, so close :( )


----------



## chuck

I think a lot of the time with labour/birth pain. You know it is coming and can spend months preparing yourself for it.

There's s lot to be said for being mentally prepared and accepting of the experience. It makes it easier to deal with than something unexpected.


----------



## JWandBump

When my milk came in that was the worst!!! OUCH!!!!!


----------



## jen1604

I've had a pain relief free birth and one with a back to back baby and an epidural but I'm going to say when I stepped on a champagne glass earlier this year,tore my foot to shreds and had to have lots of stitches on the sole of my foot that hurt more

I agree with Chuck that the pain of labour is a lot about your mentality.


----------



## NaturalMomma

A blood clot in the perineum is a LOT worse than childbirth pain. I also cut my finger on a bagle slices and that was worse as well. Also both the clot and the cut lasted longer, pain wise, than childbirth pain. The pain with childbirth was only in transition (15 minutes - 2 hours is normal). And with the other pains it was throbbing for hours, and then with the clot it hurt on and off for 6 weeks. After I started pushing the pain was gone and it didn't hurt postpartum.


----------



## shelleney

Oh dear :wacko:

So far nobody has said any of the things I have been through....
I was hoping you ladies would be saying "yeah, stubbing your toe hurts more than labour", or "having a tooth removed/filled hurts more than childbirth".

But seeing as no-one has said that, I assume that childbirth will be the most painful thing I ever go through :cry:


----------



## holliexa

ive never given birth, but been through tattoos, root treatment on a tooth, broken several bones and been hit by a car. ill make my comparisons after my LO is here lol....
at the time though all of those things felt like the worst pain imaginable. especially the root treatment. *shudders*


----------



## aliss

shelleney said:


> Oh dear :wacko:
> 
> So far nobody has said any of the things I have been through....
> I was hoping you ladies would be saying "yeah, stubbing your toe hurts more than labour", or "having a tooth removed/filled hurts more than childbirth".
> 
> But seeing as no-one has said that, I assume that childbirth will be the most painful thing I ever go through :cry:

Yep it probably will be. But it's not the same type of pain. For me, it was an excruciating pain, but your body does not have the same fight/flight response. Your body KNOWS it is "normal" - whereas sticking your hand into a flame will cause a reaction to make you get out of that situation ASAP. It's really hard to explain until you go through it. But basically, instead of "avoidance", your body "embraces" it???


----------



## Mrs_X

Eternal said:


> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!

ive had these! horrible horrible horrible!!! even with morphine they bloody hurt!


----------



## Verse

My mother has said that she had period cramps worse than her natural labor. Seeing as how I've dealt with debilitating cramps myself (I've lost consciousness a few times) I'm hoping that this is indeed the case of giving me a glimpse into the *type* of pain I'm in for if not the scope! One thing that seems reasurring is that people talk about there being some let up between the contractions that at least give you a moment to gather your strength. 

Could anyone who has dealt with migraines talk about how labor compares to that sort of pain? Currently these rank fairly high on my list of "worst pains ever" and while not as bad as the most terrible of my cramps, it seems that different people tend to have more comperable levels of migraine pain compared to period pains.


----------



## Mrs_X

i had gallstones from the age of 13 (no pain, just very smelly wind and bloating), and suffered pain from 14. it was horrible, i didnt get diagnosed for 2 1/2 years due to my age and suffered them attacks with very little pain relief. i got told it was indegestion, heartburn, stomach ache, virus, bug and stress. my gp wouldnt do any investigations due to my age. i felt like no one took me seriously and felt like a whimp as it was apparently trivial things causing it. paracetamol didnt touch them attacks and as i 'had a bug' i was refused pain meds.
one day i had the worst attack ever, usually i curled up into a ball with a hot water bottle which helped a little bit (when your in pain all the time, a little really does help) but this time i couldnt even breath with the pain, it felt like i was being stabbed over and over again in my stomach, i had pains shooting down my back and arms and i thought it was a heart attack, i scared my mum as i went white, clamy and was shaking. i curled up on the kitchen floor and couldnt move. i was disorientated and confused with the pain as it was that bad. my dad took me to A&E as he knew this was more than a 'bug'. i threw up bile on the triage nurse on arrival and the attack was getting worse, the oncall consultant was adament i was having a ectopic pregnancy although i said there and then i was a virgin and its impossible. he quickly fired that 'english girls tend to say they are virgins when they arent' so he refused to do anyhting unless i consented to a urine test (the consultant was polish). my dad went mad and demanded another consultant, as i couldnt even crawl to the toilet and was incontinent.
another consultant came in and straight away gave me the highest dose of morphine which dulled the pain alot and stoned me (bear in mind i had never had anything stronger than paracetamol lol). they still wanted to do a pregnancy test but at least i could wee in a bedpan with pain-relief and surprise surprise it was negative!
i was admitted so they could investigate and still get the pain relief, had a ultrasound a couple of days later and low and behold: gallstones!. got that shitty gallbladder removed 2 months later and i got my life back. when they removed my gallbladder it was starting to go 'mushy' and was going to pop. if had done that, i would of been in a very bad way.
as a result my pain threshold is very high, and when i was seeing a obstetrican a month ago, he told me if i suffered gallstones i will fly through labour lol.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I broke my elbow when I was 12 and dislocated it in the process. Imagine your elbow bending the wrong way......that's what happened!! (Gymnastics...) That part definitely hurt but having 2 doctors, one at each end of my arm, spend 45 minutes trying to relocate it (with a broken bone still) was probably worse than childbirth!!


----------



## AFC84

chuck said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuck said:
> 
> 
> Getting your chest tattooed.
> 
> WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.
> 
> Not a chance IMO! I'm pretty heavily tattooed and no tattoo has come close to labour pains for me.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL there is NO way I'd get my chest tattooed again i you could wipe it clean...I'd do my second labour again in an instant!
> 
> 
> LOL I love this thread, you'd wonder what all the fuss is about with labour/birth if theres so much other stuff that is more painful!Click to expand...

Wow, I'm hoping I agree with you after my second labour! :lol: 

Really hoping I never get gallstones after reading this thread :shock:


----------



## Eternal

AFC84 said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuck said:
> 
> 
> Getting your chest tattooed.
> 
> WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.
> 
> Not a chance IMO! I'm pretty heavily tattooed and no tattoo has come close to labour pains for me.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL there is NO way I'd get my chest tattooed again i you could wipe it clean...I'd do my second labour again in an instant!
> 
> 
> LOL I love this thread, you'd wonder what all the fuss is about with labour/birth if theres so much other stuff that is more painful!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I'm hoping I agree with you after my second labour! :lol:
> 
> Really hoping I never get gallstones after reading this thread :shock:Click to expand...

Yep from what ive heard gallstones and kidney stones are the worse pain experincable. Part of me is quite pleased it was gallstones, i kept paincing that it was just trapped wind and i was a wimp :haha:

But when i had gallstones which caused pancreatitis during this pregnancy and wasnt allowed pain meds, it was a whole new version of pain. Glad i wount need to experience that ever again!


----------



## Blah11

mollieplayer said:


> I haven't given birth yet so take this with a grain of salt. . . but personally the worst thing I can imagine going through is constant severe dry-heaving unstoppable nausea... if its worse than that, i don't think i can get pregnant again...

eek, good luck! LOL


----------



## Blah11

I thought i was actually dying when i had kidney stones. Came over me all of a sudden too and within the hour i was projectile vomitting everywhere. I thought my appendix had burst or something. terrible pain :nope:


----------



## Eala

I'm very unusual (it seems) in that I'd rather have gallstones again than relive my labour with Roo. Back to back + syntocinon (plus being a CSA survivor, which apparently can affect pain tolerance) = not a happy experience. At least I got an epidural for labour, with gallstones I had to just "put up with it" til they were properly diagnosed and a lovely doctor gave me a prescription for tramadol.

Obviously I'd rather have neither pain (as both were awful), but if I had to choose, I'd go for gallstones.


----------



## Guppy051708

I had back to back labor (unmedicated) for 30 hrs straight (baby came out facing at the 2'oclock) anyways, there isn't much at all that compares to back pain, normal labor i am sure wouldn't be as bad, but i can't compare myself to that as i dont know what thats like. Anyways, id def say charlie horses (like in the leg), breaking my ankle, and tooth sensitivity all hurt worse than back labor HOWEVER the biggest difference is the length of time experiencing these pains. Back labor hurt really bad, but the other pains hurt worse BUT back labor was 30 hours compared to a matter of minutes (or less, actually) with the other types of pain...so yes, def. hurt worse than (back) labor, but they were easier to cope with as it didn't last nonstop for over a day lol and being dead tired, you dont cope nearly as well....


----------



## VickieLP

Has anyone had laser tatto removal??? This is the worst pain I have ever experienced in my life..... 
I passed out twice the first time (But, then after, for following treatmeants I knew what to expect so didn't pass out, but it sure hurt like hell)...
I got through it by just talking crap to myself at each session.... Funnily enough the guy asked me if I had ever given birth......


----------



## Aunty E

Severe IBS attack was about the same as my first labour. It was worse than my second labour, which was easy peasy.


----------



## lynnikins

my PGP is way more sore than labour lol , putting my back out of alignment as a teen and tearing through my knee ligaments were worse as well, my tooth root infection was more intense than my last labour but probably about even on the pain stakes but way more touture mentally.


----------



## tummymummy

Having blood clots scooped my frou frou (sorry tmi) straight after the birth of daughter. Now that bloody hurts xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

The 9/10 months of pregnancy particularly the last 4 weeks. 
Having a coil put in, really sharp pain plus cramps where I was bed ridden for 3 days.
Feeding with cracked bleeding nipples every two hours. 
When your milk first comes in I got awful pain when feeding and when not feeding they were rock hard. 
Getting stitches in my eyebrows.
Injections at the dentist and getting your teeth pulled out.

I've never had any broken bones or serious pain and I am normally a wimp but I had no pain relief other than warm water and two co-codamol. 26 hours of labour, most of which baby was back to back so it was a relief to start pushing and I wasso eager to meet my baby I wasn't bothered by the crowning. The contractions weren't too bad it was the stabbing and shooting pains I was getting up my cervix, bum and back plus cramps in my legs which was all to do with baby trying to turn and not contractions. Not an easy labour but not as painful as I thought.

Oh and he was 10lb3oz but no stitches :thumbup:

x


----------



## shelleney

RaspberryK said:


> The 9/10 months of pregnancy particularly the last 4 weeks.
> Having a coil put in, really sharp pain plus cramps where I was bed ridden for 3 days.
> Feeding with cracked bleeding nipples every two hours.
> When your milk first comes in I got awful pain when feeding and when not feeding they were rock hard.
> Getting stitches in my eyebrows.
> Injections at the dentist and getting your teeth pulled out.
> 
> I've never had any broken bones or serious pain and I am normally a wimp but I had no pain relief other than warm water and two co-codamol. 26 hours of labour, most of which baby was back to back so it was a relief to start pushing and I wasso eager to meet my baby I wasn't bothered by the crowning. The contractions weren't too bad it was the stabbing and shooting pains I was getting up my cervix, bum and back plus cramps in my legs which was all to do with baby trying to turn and not contractions. Not an easy labour but not as painful as I thought.
> 
> Oh and he was 10lb3oz but no stitches :thumbup:
> 
> x

Thankyou for this! Im feeling much more positive that I can cope now! :flower:


----------



## AFC84

VickieLP said:


> Has anyone had laser tatto removal??? This is the worst pain I have ever experienced in my life.....
> I passed out twice the first time (But, then after, for following treatmeants I knew what to expect so didn't pass out, but it sure hurt like hell)...
> I got through it by just talking crap to myself at each session.... Funnily enough the guy asked me if I had ever given birth......

Yup, it killed me too...maybe if it went on for hours then I'd find it worse than labour, but as it's only a couple of minutes it makes it more bearable IMO!


----------



## Jaylynne

Haven't given birth yet but was reading the thread for encouragement :). My mom has severe Endometriosis to the extent that her doctors were surprised she could conceive. Anyway she said her 3 all natural births were a piece of cake due to enduring the monthly extreme cramps that would have her doubled up on the floor, throwing up and crying for 5 days straight.
I'm surprised no one mentioned a severe burn? Maybe I'm being naive, but I managed to burn 4 of my fingers badly with a hot glue gun. I was helping a friend at college with her education homework and she slipped and I got fresh hot glue all over my hand and the sink was forever far away. That hurt so freaking bad I couldn't stop crying. The glue was still burning hot but stuck to me and I had to rip it off. I lost my fingerprints for 6 months on that hand and the only relief was freezing cold water. I had to keep my hand in a glass while I slept or the pain would wake me up. Again, I've yet to give birth but I HOPE it's not as bad as that intensity.


----------



## blondebabe

treading on a plug lol :) x


----------



## babyhopesxx

Verse said:


> My mother has said that she had period cramps worse than her natural labor. Seeing as how I've dealt with debilitating cramps myself (I've lost consciousness a few times) I'm hoping that this is indeed the case of giving me a glimpse into the *type* of pain I'm in for if not the scope! One thing that seems reasurring is that people talk about there being some let up between the contractions that at least give you a moment to gather your strength.

Totally agree with your mum there. I suffer from terrible period cramps, i've passed out before, been sick and has loose bowels, and generally been in so much pain when on my monthlies (sorry for TMI.) For me labour felt like this but maybe not as bad because you get a relief between contractions. But that is certainly what the contractions felt like at their strongest.


----------



## Guppy051708

I forgot about hot glue guns! those burns doooo hurt indeed! OUCH!


----------



## Louise N

{removed} changed my mind about sharing that story.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Getting a molar tooth pulled out, being stitched up after birth and feeling it cause the stupid doctor had not injected enough anastetic! OUCH! It hurts now even thinking about it! 

The birth I would have to say was great, I mentally prepared myself for the worst pain EVER and it wasnt too bad at all! I would do it again in a flash! 

p.s I would never tell my husband this, as far as he is concerned Labour is the worst pain EVER and nothing he ever experiences will ever come close to it! HA HA


----------



## pinklightbulb

I've never had a natural birth but the C-section recovery was very painful to start with-- but when I had an abcess under my tooth during pregnancy with my son it was actually far worse, I wanted to pass out and die but could manage the section recovery with morphine. Didn't have any for the tooth abcess.... not before I got it pulled!


----------



## bbyno1

Omg i must be a wimp lol.
I really can't imagine anything on this planet being worse than childbirth! Ahh i find the pain unbearable!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^or maybe you just havn't been sick/injured as often lol just kidding.


----------



## britishsaffy

I haven't given birth yet but I have had gallstones and I collapsed from an attack on my second week into a new job and was taken out by ambulance. My gall bladder was removed 3 days later. It was mushy too.

I figure if I could handle that, i'll handle child birth and get a wonderful little bundle of joy at the end of it :)


----------



## Eternal

britishsaffy said:


> I haven't given birth yet but I have had gallstones and I collapsed from an attack on my second week into a new job and was taken out by ambulance. My gall bladder was removed 3 days later. It was mushy too.
> 
> I figure if I could handle that, i'll handle child birth and get a wonderful little bundle of joy at the end of it :)

If you can handle that, you will handle childbirth!


----------



## Digby

You know what ladies - this isn't helping!!

As long as it's not more painful than my regular tooth abcesses I think I'll managed. Cos those buggers last for days!


----------



## bump wanted

I am so glad I found this thread!!!

Last November over the space of 3 days I was feeling unwell....then 6am one morning WHAM f**k me it was the worst pain I have ever experienced, I did not know what was going on, projectile vomit, screaming the house down, reduced my OH to tears and begged him to run me over in the car on the way to A&E before passing out!...yes I had KIDNEY STONES.

A shot of Pethadine and wired up with Morphine and I was still feeling the pain!! my consultant said to me as my stones had burrowed their own little route through my kidneys one being 5mm and the other 4mm the pain I had experienced was indeed worse that I would ever experience...he was a man so no idea of child-birth!!

Anyway I am looking forward to labour to see if it is anything like my stones!! that memory will stay with me and my OH for ever!!!


----------



## babysteps123

EPILATING :lol: is sooo painful!! 

I think everyone and every birth is different so it is hard to compare pain and birth experience.

I was induced and that was UNBEARABLE!! Would rather do that again than have a root filling though Haha at least i got something good out of the labour pains : ) xx


----------



## nautegesocks

i havnt given birth yet but suffer realy badly with tooth aches and had 2 tooth infections it got to the point where my whole face was swolen and throbbing i couldnt talk and ddnt sleep for over 72 hours and got in and out of the bath 46 times to put my face bin the water this is after taking a coctail of codine paracitamol and ibruprofen :( as long as giving birth is not as bad as that im confident that i can get through it . my mum suffers the same and said she would rather give birth :) x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've had kidney stones twice and two bad kidney infections and I can honestly say the pain with my kidneys was worse than labour pains. Thats why I think I managed to cope quite well with labour because I kept thinking 'Well it's not as bad as kidney stones yet...' I'd much rather give birth than have kidney stones :lol:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I have given birth to 2 babies, and the worst pain I have ever felt is severe acid/gastritis sometimes leading to stomach ulcers. Attacks come on in the night and last anywhere from 6-72 hours :( It is AGONY, and unrelenting, at least with childbirth there is a break between pains. I have been hospitalised with this multiple times.


----------



## whirlwind

blondebabe said:


> treading on a plug lol :) x

YOWCH! I did that this morning on OH's stupid computer charger plug. I swore like a sailor, it hurt so bad.


----------



## mamawannabee

Jaylynne said:


> Haven't given birth yet but was reading the thread for encouragement :). My mom has severe Endometriosis to the extent that her doctors were surprised she could conceive. Anyway she said her 3 all natural births were a piece of cake due to enduring the monthly extreme cramps that would have her doubled up on the floor, throwing up and crying for 5 days straight.
> I'm surprised no one mentioned a severe burn? Maybe I'm being naive, but I managed to burn 4 of my fingers badly with a hot glue gun. I was helping a friend at college with her education homework and she slipped and I got fresh hot glue all over my hand and the sink was forever far away. That hurt so freaking bad I couldn't stop crying. The glue was still burning hot but stuck to me and I had to rip it off. I lost my fingerprints for 6 months on that hand and the only relief was freezing cold water. I had to keep my hand in a glass while I slept or the pain would wake me up. Again, I've yet to give birth but I HOPE it's not as bad as that intensity.

This was what I clicked on this thread hoping to find! I suffer from severe endometriosis and extreme monthly pain due to its location right on the nerve endings. My doctor was shocked when he saw where it was that I had not put up a bigger fight about getting the lap sooner because of how bad he knew the pain was. I had wondered if anyone else who suffered from it thought labor wouldn't be so bad in comparison! I honestly don't think there could be a pain much worse. But I haven't been through labor yet, so time will tell!


----------



## Dani_87

Wow, I'm glad I found this thread! Lately I've been getting worried about labor and delivery (pregnant with first), hoping I'll be able to withstand the pain of childbirth. The shows and movies make it look horrific! lol Only major pain I've been through was knee surgery after a bad car accident. The 2nd day after surgery I woke up in quite a bit of pain. Any slight movement I would make would feel like someone was making a couple strokes with a saw at my knee. Wonder if labor will feel worse on my lady parts....! :X lol


----------



## JackiePed

Eternal said:


> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!

Yes.


Yes, yes, yes, yes.....yes.

Ugh.


----------



## kerrie24

Nothing has ever hurt me more than my back to back pain med free labour with my 10lb5 baby boy:cry:
Plus they had to catheterize (sp?) me afterwards as I couldnt wee and push on my sore tummy to deliver several massive blood clots sorry tmi!!
I couldnt walk properly and was in pain for weeks!
My other 2 births were easier though:flower:

But ive never had gallstones,appendicitis or a broken bone so I suppose Im quite lucky.


----------



## Eternal

JackiePed said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Gallstones! Far far worse than childbirth!
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, yes.....yes.
> 
> Ugh.Click to expand...

Im glad so many people agree with me, i totally feel i can handle labour no problem now after having gallstone and pancreatitis when i was 17 weeks pregnant, and as i result of the pregnancy i had no pain releif, and had to have surgery due to the pancreatits, and afterwords no pain releif, so im hoping ill be much calmed this time, as last time i went into total panic which really didnt help things at all.


----------



## Hutchess

I'm a first timers and loving this thread!!

my worst pains so far:

1) i opted to have my front 6 teeth shaved down to then have them capped to have the perfect smile for my wedding - soooo sore, i couldnt eat for 5 days, drinks only by straw
2) i fell a few years back and broke both wrists. one was so much sorer than the other i didnt work out the second one was broken until 3 days later!! if i can deal with a broken arm for 3 days without noticing i'm hoping i can do baby production!!!

thanks for sharing ladies!!!


----------



## xcharx

Pilonidal sinus (abcess at bottom of spine/start of ya bum crack) is more painfull then labour!!! Yes labour is painfull but I cried with my Pilonidal sinus that I had a few years ago & even laying on my stomach hurt lol x


----------



## Cleo

Things that hurt more than childbirth?

Nothing. Absolutely freaking nothing.

But...I don't really think you can compare chronic, ongoing, everyday pain with sudden, intense pain like contractions and labour. They are very different types of pain. Chronic pain is far worse (and annoying) bc the pain is ALWAYS there, but the actual pain itself is not as intense and horrific as my contractions were. But at least those were over with in a few hours. These are just my personal experiences, I know everybody has different tolerances and different levels of pain. I've broken loads of bones (pelvis was horrid), but never had kidney stones (friend has and she says childbirth was worse).


----------



## JackiePed

(I've had both, and I'd definitely say gallbladder attacks were, actually, worse than what I felt during labor. They had me writhing around in misery....pain and sick-- labor pains, though they hurt, were much more focused and manageable.)

And though I haven't had kidney stones, I wouldn't doubt for a second that they are worse than labor pains. We are certainly troopers for delivering our babies, regardless of what kind of pain management we have or don't have.... But I think it would be arrogant of us to *generalize* and say that there is no pain that compares. * I'll add a disclaimer that some people have a birth experience that is outside of the norm, and the pain is far worse than the typical pain experienced on average. I can't even imagine what they've gone through*

But.... on average... and based even on people's responses to this thread... it is not the worst pain you could endure, and may not even be the worst pain you've ever endured. 

Take into account, also, the mental aspect. I realize that when we say 'pain' we are talking of physical pain, but the mental aspect has a LOT to do with it. Pain that is inflicted on us with no promise of anything to make it 'worth it' is much more difficult to endure, and is perceived as far worse.

Nobody would say, "I'd gladly go back and endure gallstones/kidney stones/ snapped bones again..." but many (not all, I know!) would say they would gladly go back through childbirth again. (Again, those who had a complicated birth like Kerrie's would probably not say "I'd gladly go back and endure the same birth experience"...so I'm only speaking in general with your average, complication-free birth experience)


----------



## Novbaby08

I had a completely diseased and obnoxiously large gallbladder, and had a really bad attack a year ago. I thought I wouldnt survive it. Childbirth felt like nothing compared to this. I ended up having emergency surgery this summer to remove it


----------



## Connah'sMommy

not experienced anything worse than childbirth yet....i may be singing a different tune tomorrow when i visit the dentist though!xx


----------



## MrsStutler

I love reading some of these since it makes me feel a bit more confident! I've never given much thought to the pain involved in L&D but now that it is inevitable I think about it all the time. I like to think I have a fairly high pain threshold so I'm hoping that will come in handy. Having a positive reward for the pain definitely makes it soooo worth it! 
So far the worst pains I've had were: 
-Spinal Tap with horrendous allergic reaction and no pain management
-Having my nose re-broken to realign it properly, I had Valium but it still hurt like hell
-Having large cysts burst and dealing with horrible period pains
-Tonsilectomy at age 15
-Appendectomy at age 14
-Tattoo on my ankle (didn't cry though!)
-Belly button piercing the second time (tons of scar tissue had to be gone through)
-Falling off my horse and herniating two discs (they still cause issues now)

The spinal tap was the worst and I use that as my "if I lived through that...this is nothing" standard. I'm hoping I will be able to cope well enough to get the 100% natural delivery I want!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Anyone got any experience with wrist tattoos? I'm bricking it!!


----------



## sarahchops86

For me, childbirth was the worst pain ever until recently...
sorer than acute appendicitis and the resulting surgery, sorer than tonsilitis etc..
BUT
in my most recent pregnancy I got piles.. CRAZY pain, couldnt sit couldnt lie down couldnt sleep!! Labour was alot easier! I had c-sec with this one and it was a breeze lol.


----------



## xpensivtaste

MrsPoodle said:


> Anyone got any experience with wrist tattoos? I'm bricking it!!

 yes it wasn't so bad, hurt more in the middle, try not to watch them do it, thats what did me....i nearly fainted, the guy had to get me a lolly to suck on to take my mind off it. i was fine with all my others as i didnt watch. (back and upper arm) get some numbing cream if you have low pain threshold.



the worst pain i have ever gone thru was an infected wisdom tooth rather recently. it had me crying in pain. i had it taken taken out and it was broken in two with a massive hole. no wonder it gave me so much grief. i also fell off a moped and and crushed my foot causing it to swell to 3 times its size, my toes were little stubs and i have a chunk of flesh missing. that was pretty painful for a good while. cant really think of anything else. i have a high pain threshold. labour was no biggy for me, i thought the internal hurt waaayyy more than actual contractions or giving birth. ofcourse i may have just been out of it on gas and air but i had no pain relief until transition stage as i felt i was coping fine and the G and A was only because i was struggling to breath through without pushing and apparently it was too soon.

to me, the worst pain is of something that you are unsure will ever end, like the toothache. atleast with labour i knew it would not last forever and it was all totally worth it. 
i dont deal very well with ear ache either. i dont like anything in my facial region giving me grief lol. its why i have no piercings (not even my ears) but i have tattoos

oh and just to add....leg cramp in the calves hurts like a b*tch.....experienced this a lot recently!


----------



## mrsp79

Had no pain releif at all through my 2nd labour (8hours) 8lb boy and still swear the needle in my hand to induce my 1st labour was about 1000% worse when I had a tiny 6lb girl!


----------



## bbforme

Gallstones - my gallbladder attack was right up there, if not more painful than L&D. It lasted just as long too! I ended up with surgery.


----------



## missmayhem

MrsPoodle said:


> Anyone got any experience with wrist tattoos? I'm bricking it!!

tickles likes hell, i had to be held down i was laughing that much i was squirming and howling!! the tattooist said he'd never had a reaction like it


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

katieandfras said:


> Gallstone attacks - I ve had about 30 in total (gallbladders gone now so def no more!)
> 
> Feels like being stabbed and having a heart attack all at the same time!!

So pleased so many of you have mentioned gall stones!

I've had a few gallstone attacks in my time that lasted about 6 hours at a time with no let up in between. I thought I was dying with the pain in my chest and back and was begging for someone to knock me out. The doctor at the time assured me if I could deal with gallstone attacks then I would cruise through labour unaided! I will be hunting him down if it turns out labour is worse lol.


----------



## special_kala

toothache


----------



## marycotter567

I had double jaw surgery 2 years ago under general anesthesia. The nurses were telling me that if I can go through that giving birth will be a breeze. Post surgery was tough especially the first 4 days but not sure if birth will be easier - will find out VERY soon lol.
Did make me feel good though because the jaw surgery, although rough, wasnt unbearable and I could do it again if i had to.


----------



## NuKe

chuck said:


> Getting your chest tattooed.
> 
> WAYYYYYY worse than childbirth, ctx stop getting tattoos hurts all the time you're in the chair and a long while after.

i was gonna type that! i got a big one directly on my breastbone. sucked ass.

abscess in the tooth

and also, imo, breastfeeding.


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

OK so now I'm really worried about ever getting gallstones or kidney stones :winkwink:

I've not experienced labour and birth yet but am totally bricking it. I've already said to DH that if it hurts as much as trapping a nerve in your neck, I'm not going to be able to do it. That's the worst pain I've felt so far - like a red hot knife slicing into the back of your neck and into your skull. I couldn't even move, it was awful.


----------



## XJessicaX

Child birth was agony but going for a constipated poo a week PP when I had a big episiotomy that ran down to my anus was THE worst pain I have ever experienced ever.


----------



## Rmar

1stTimeMum33 said:


> OK so now I'm really worried about ever getting gallstones or kidney stones :winkwink:

Me too! I keep reading about it in the thread and thinking "Oh no! If I ever have gallstones or kidney stones I'm going to die!! No way will I be able to handle that!"


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I had a drug free birth with my little girl. She was 8lb 2oz and I can honestly say toothache hurts more!


----------



## Caezzybe

Having a tooth extraction that went wrong and took 2 hours, resulting in the jaw bone being drilled and the tooth root still not coming out. That hurt far more than labour! The after effects were worse as well, I lost all feeling in that part of my face for over 6 months and still haven't got 100% of feeling back. I refused further surgery to remove the rest of the root and it's still in there but causing me no problems.


----------



## calliebaby

I had my emergency gallbladder surgery 3 weeks after my son was born.....definitely worse than my labor. That said, my GB attacks were 12 hours or longer and there was no reward at the end. Just pain to have pain. :nope:I had attacks throughout my pregnancy and then again after his birth. In comparison, my labor was under 4.5 hours and all natural. I would have done it again the next day.


----------



## loverguts

To the ladies who are saying that getting your chest tattooed hurts more than childbirth..... you must be mad! (or have ridiculously heavy handed tattooists!). I'd rather have my chest tattooed 10 times over than be in the agony i was with labour! :haha:

I do agree with the tooth abscess comments though. I have had a few in my lifetime and they have got to be one of the worst things in the world, they cause so much agony that it is almost like you're losing your mind! The couple of days that it takes for antibiotics to kick in have surely gotta give childbirth a run for its money! :cry:


----------



## Statik

mrsthomas623 said:


> I would love to hear from someone who has had kidney stones and given birth, and hear which they think was worst. DH gets kidney stones and swears they must be worse than labor and birth.

I had kidney stones 3 times, and I have given birth twice. I would take the kidney stones any day over giving birth! The first time I had the stones, I was in the hospital for a day from it. They gave me morphine and antibiotics. Yes, it hurt like hell, but it was nothing compared to child birth. The birth of my son (my first) was the most painful thing I have ever experienced in my life! I ripped all over and all the way up. He was stuck, and before I passed out from pain, the dr was screaming at the nurses in the room. I really wish they would have just given me a csection! With DD the epidural worked great and it wasn't as bad. Recovery for both of them hurt like hell, and I cannot find anything else to compare it to. I have had a couple of surgeries too and it still doesn't compare. 
BUT having a baby is the most wonderful thing, and the pain is all worth it!!! I would do it all over again for my kids. They are the best thing that has ever happened to me, and I do not mind suffering in pain for them!


----------



## clarsair

I'd never experienced anything more painful until today, when I had a cortisone injection in the sole of my foot. Oh my god, I'm not a drama queen at all and am well used to needles (tattoos, blood donations) but that was awful, I was in tears.


----------



## shelleney

I have never experienced anything more painful than childbirth :cry:

But I would do it all again in a heartbeat, because my precious baby is so worth every minute of pain.... :cloud9:


----------



## Victoriaaa

My OH reckons a kick in his privates is more painful that childbirth.. i said whilst in labour i am willing to test that theory and see who is screaming the loudest.. silly man!


----------



## Mazzy

I have never given birth before, and I'm getting a little panicky about it.

I wonder how 5 days of miscarriage compares...that was probably the worst pain I've experienced at one point in my life. 12 ibuprofens a day for 5 days...couldn't believe it took so long.

Also had gallbladder attacks, resulting in removal of my gallbladder. The demerol was a joke, but morphine was quite nice... And endometriosis and ovarian cysts which were quite painful, but honestly, so far, nothing compares to years of undiagnosed celiac disease, gastritis, and severe IBS that resulted in explosive diarrhea and horrible cramping on a daily basis. 

I guess I've been prepped? Still panicking, though...


----------



## oneway

Mazzy said:


> And endometriosis and ovarian cysts which were quite painful

I've had these two conditions and the pain is horrendous and non-relenting. I've felt the pain simultaneously in my lower abs, lower back, in the genital area, down my thighs accompanied by vomiting, diarrhea, shivering with chills etc. I've always wondered how labor compared to these pains. After all contractions have a beginning and an end but pain from endo and cysts are unrelenting. So I did a bit of research and found something that really cheered me up. https://www.mothering.com/community/t/937736/do-painful-menstrual-cramps-painful-labor. Apparently there is research to suggest that some period pains are worse than labor pains. You can read more in the link above.


----------



## bubumaci

I remember a gynaecologist once telling me, that period pains are like the beginnings of labour... that scared the XXXX out of me! - thinking if this is what the beginnings are like, what is the rest going to be like?!?!

Not having had a baby nor been pregnant of course I can't really contribute much to this discussion, but I did have one horrific experience : 

Slipped disc / protruding disc. I started feeling sore in my back and couldn't get comfortable, took a shower ... and the pain got consistently worse... to the point of vomiting several times (7) over a few hours, lying down in front of the toilet curled into a ball, wandering back to the bedroom to bed, back to the toilet... not being able to find a position without pain (moaning) and not (at this point) knowing what is wrong... While leaning over the toilet thinking to myself : 

a) if I ever suffer from chronic pain, I will kill myself - I couldn't live with pain like this and
b) this must be worse than labour - at least at the end of that I have my baby to show for it and I know why I am going through it... :)

Called out an emergency doctor (at the time, I couldn't even tell where the pain was, as it was radiating into my stomach, my back, my legs) - I refused to lie straight on my back for him so he could feel my tummy (and I knew it couldn't be appendicitis, as I had my appendectomy when I was 20)...

My MIL confirmed to me that the pain from slipped disc was way worse than labour.
Again - I know I don't have any comparison - but that pain was hell!! :(


----------



## Vici

I was in labour for 46 hours and ould take that any day over the pain I had from my worst gall bladder attack!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

For me it was getting the epidural with my third baby. OMG the guy stuck the needle in and it sent a horrible electric shock through my entire body, I ended up crying lol. Then he told me "oh it's in the wrong place, gotta redo it" I was freaking out. This time no shock but it felt like he was scraping the needle up and down my spine, I've never felt something so painful before. Then an hour later I still had tons of pain. The epi centralized all the contraction pain into one spot in my belly. It was SO intense and painful. After a few hours some new guy came in and had to redo the epi again, this time not as painful. So getting the epidural in my third pregnancy was way more painful than actual child birth lol. I still haven't decided if I will be getting it this time....


----------

